# An idea that must be considered



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Ok obviously you know or if you don't know that the Bobcats have the 4th pick next year. And im hearing that the Suns have 2 1st rounders this year, correct me if im wrong. But why don't we trade the 4th for the two and draft Luke Jackson and Raymond Felton! Is it just me or does sound like a more intelligent approach.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think that would be unlikely. The Bobcats have the #4 pick and there are a lot of talented big guys to choose from. I think it would be foolish of them to give up the opportunity to draft a franchise player.

I think Felton and Jackson will be solid players in the NBA, but don't think either of them will be a superstar. The Bobcats have a chance to grab a potential superstar at #4.


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

That would be the best thing that i could think of! They should consider that!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i agree
but better yet get torin francis and luke jackson

than sign gadzuric d.jones and dion glover
you have yourself a nice starting line up
get yourself some specialists off the bench and some sleepers in the 2nd round and i think this is a playoff team in the east


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> than sign gadzuric d.jones and dion glover


A team with the starting lineup of.....

PG - Damon Jones
SG - Dion Glover
SF - Luke Jackson
PF - Torin Francis
C - Dan Gadzuric


...would get destroyed. 


If the Bobcats can't get an impact player at #4, then it would be better for them to have two mid lottery picks.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

how would it get destroyed

Gadzuric can put up close to 11 and 9
Francis will probably put up numbers similar to Bosh
Glover is a solid scorer and provides some D
D.Jones is a great intiator 
and Luke Jackson is GREAT
he can come in with 16 5-6 rebound and 4-5 assists


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> PG - Damon Jones
> SG - Dion Glover
> SF - Luke Jackson
> ...


That team would win maybe 10-15 games in the NBA next year. You have to remember, if those are the starters, then who is on the bench? John Crotty, Cedric Henderson, and Stanley Roberts?

I think it will take a hell of an offer for them to trade the #4. It would likely take some combination of lottery picks, young talent, or future picks for them to pass up the chance for a potential franchise player, which they are in position to do this year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

who is on the bench??

Stepania - good rebounder
Walt Williams - shooter, veteran
Adrian Griffin - defense specialist
Brevin Knight - excellent passer, maybe the best in the league
Richie Frahm - pure shooter 
James Lang - will be good in a year or 2
Bryant Matthews - will come in score a few quick ones
Andre Barrett - a little undersized but can become their PG of future
David Harrison - big guy who can rebound/block shots
Omar Cook - another great distrubitor
there are other i would consider


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> how would it get destroyed
> 
> Gadzuric can put up close to 11 and 9
> ...


TRue that would be a pretty good starting lineup for an expansion team but i still think and agree with Charlotte____ that ray felton should be the man at the 1


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> who is on the bench??
> 
> Stepania
> ...


Oh, in that case 8-13 wins is more likely 

A team w/ that roster could not compete in either conference. That team would be extremely young, and have a bench full of has-beens or mediocre talents. Don't expect too much from Charlotte next year. It's only natural for expansion teams to struggle in their first years.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i bet you that team would win 35 games

just like everyone was saying that Jazz would have 15 wins this season
sure Sloan has done a great coaching job
but the players have played great


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> i bet you that team would win 35 games
> 
> just like everyone was saying that Jazz would have 15 wins this season
> ...


Anything's possible man. They could win 30-35 or they could win 10-15. The Jazz team this year is tremendously overachieving. Everyone picked them last in the West, some in the whole league.
Just don't get your hopes up, should Charlotte only win 10 games next year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

they probably will win 10 games
because they will make a team other than the one i picked
i know bob patterson and he isnt a very good GM

if i was their Gm and i was able to get the players i want
i think they can be a playoff team in the east


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think the Bobcats should gamble a little and take a possible star. Should they trade down and take two solid players that work out, that may be good initially, but what if they pass up a superstar that could have been their franchise player?

I'm sure the Bobcats brass are exploring every possible scenario and will do what they believe is best for the franchise.

Sleeper pick could be Shawn Livingston.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i dont think Livingston would enter but he is definatly very good
i just think that they're best option is to grab a star PF 

most teams already have a Nice PF and they don't need PFs
therefor all PFs accept for Okafor will probably slide down lower than they need to be
so they can get some one like Torin who will probably end up as good as Deng if not better and they can also grab Luke


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

every expansion team get a few fairly good guys in the actual expansion draft, you forgot to take that into account


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Check out my hypothetical draft board for the Bobcats in the NBA Draft section - 

Charlotte Bobcats Draft


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> i bet you that team would win 35 games


I bet they wouldn't even come close to winning 30 games. 

You made the comparison to the Jazz, but there is something major that your lineup is missing compared to the Jazz: Jerry Sloan/a great coach. The Jazz are not winning purely because of talent; they are mostly winning because of their system, and how Jerry Sloan has those players executing. 

Let's take a closer look at these two teams:


PG - Carlos Arroyo/Damon Jones - I would take Arroyo any day of the week over Damon Jones. Jones is underrated, but so is Arroyo. 

SG - Deshawn Stevenson/Dion Glover - These two are pretty much the same. Glover has more range, but Stevenson has the better mid range jump shot.

SF - Matt Harpring/Luke Jackson - Matt Harpring is a helluva lot better than Jackson. Afterall, Luke hasn't even finished his college career yet.

PF - Andrei Kirilenko/Torin Francis - I'm not even going to elaborate on this.

C - Greg Ostertag/Dan Gadzuric - Ostertag is another underrated player. He is a veteran who has been around the league long enough to play solid defense. At the most, Gadzuric is just as good as Ostertag, but I don't believe that.


Coach - Jerry Sloan/? - It doesn't matter what coach you fill in that blank with, because Sloan, in most cases, will be a helluva lot better than any coach you can find, that is currently seeking a job.



A team with the starting lineup of: Damon Jones, Dion Glover, Luke Jackson, Torin Francis, and Dan Gadzuric would get destroyed. That team would get spanked, unless one of the greatest coaches of all time is sitting on the bench with them.


Plus, the Bobcats can do much better than that. They will probably pick up at least one or two decent players in the expansion draft, and I'm sure there will be better players available than Jones, Glover, Jackson, Torin Francis, and Gadzuric.


----------

